

DHH's Keynote From RailsConf 2012 - pathdependent
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3171-keynote-by-david-from-railsconf-2012-on-progress

======
cantbecool
I had to turn it off after he somehow incorporated Kanye West into his
presentation.

~~~
georgeshank
While I agree that part was out of place (as well as the easy bake oven skit)
he does make some good points and does well at defending the more
upsetting/progressive changes in rails.

